# RCI "new" format [Merged]



## krj9999 (Dec 20, 2016)

All I can say is ugh.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 20, 2016)

This was reported a week or so ago by someone else.   I didn't notice any change and still don't see any major differences today.  Strange that they would roll this out in pieces.....


----------



## krj9999 (Dec 21, 2016)

Think it depends on browser whether the new format shows up (Chrome still has old format, Internet Explorer the new format on my office computer).  In new format, as of today, when you do a search on an area, you have to then select "exchange only" - there is no button to just search exchange vacations, and the buttons for extra vacations and last call both give error messages.  Resorts show up based on "relevancy" whatever that is supposed to mean (based on relevancy to who or what?).  And the only other sort options are by name (ascending) or review (descending).


----------



## Joe33426 (Dec 21, 2016)

krj9999 said:


> All I can say is ugh.



I totally agree.  I have the new website design on one of my computers, but not on the others, and it's really tough to navigate the new system and it seems really slow....

I can't see anywhere on the new website where I can switch back to the old version.


----------



## kristapb (Dec 22, 2016)

I cannot imagine how anyone at RCI thinks this is an improvement over the old website.  I have Chrome, and unfortunately I get the "new" version.  It is VERYslow and takes more steps to get where you want.  Hard to navigate, and I still haven't figured out how (or if I can) to do some of the searches I could easily do in the past.  Ugh indeed!


----------



## bnoble (Dec 22, 2016)

It's possible to approximate the old search process, but it requires some extra clicks. Go to your deposited weeks, and click the search button off one of them. Then, in the left-hand side, click "change deposit" which will let you select "all deposits." 

I'm not sure if this will let you see inventory that *none* of your deposits match, because my largest is >60.


----------



## Kozman (Dec 29, 2016)

With my limited experience with the new website I can't stand it. They open unwanted windows that you have to click to remove. Then they want you to click on a map where you want to go and narrow it down to an area which is represented as large circles. Then you are shown little blips that you click on to go to individual resorts. But you can't hover over the blip to bring up the resort name! You have to click until you find the resort you are looking for. Sure wish they would have left it alone.


----------



## Culli (Dec 29, 2016)

Junk- at least my Wyndham portal doesn't go to that yet.  But to search in the new format with my TPU account is ridiculous and over half the time errors out.  Gee I guess I know where our increased exchange fees are going


----------



## suzanne (Jan 1, 2017)

I hate this new format. I have to keep clicking on more to get to what area I want, then it brings up places I didn't ask for. Clicking more again just brings up more resorts in the area I didn't ask for. Grrr!  Or I get error message that the system is experiencing problems or nothing is available.

Suzanne


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Jan 1, 2017)

I logged into my points account and it was still the same. Logging into weeks gets the new format. The new is very similar to what I saw earlier this year as part of a study group. I haven't fully explored, but it sounds like there are some differences that what I was presented. One thing I stressed was that they don't remove the filters that were already in place. The good thing I saw were some aesthetic changes like a better layout and larger pictures. I didn't like how slow the new format is. Not that the old is very snappy either.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 2, 2017)

krj9999 said:


> All I can say is ugh.


Add me to the ugh list.


----------



## theo (Jan 3, 2017)

The grade school children in Carmel, Indiana who (...for *years* now) apparently have primary responsibility for the design and functionality of RCI's web site as part of their "Introduction to Computers" class will be *very* disappointed to learn that you folks are apparently not happy with their most recent efforts.


----------



## Cyberc (Jan 16, 2017)

Seems the new "look" is gone again.

At least it is for me, I've tried with different broweser and all gone

hopefully it wont retur

regards


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 16, 2017)

I keeping getting "technical difficulties" on IE, and on Chrome,  there are no reviews loaded.....

Awsome updates as usual.....


----------



## hurnik (Jan 20, 2017)

Not sure if it's the same, but with my HGVC portal to RCI, I've noticed I can no longer filter for NON AI-inclusive resorts (when looking at the resort directory), which means having to go through pages and pages of resorts and making mental notes which ones don't charge AI.


----------



## Cheapseater (Feb 14, 2017)

Visited RCI website today and noted the major change in the website operations. Upon initial use, I find the new system to be not user friendly and a major step back in conducting searches on the website. I do not see how to do group Favorites searches anymore as I can only search them one at a time and then the information seems much more difficult to process- bottom line much less user friendly for we limited computer tech members.

How is it working for you? Just wondering!


----------



## lgreenspan (Feb 14, 2017)

I also find the new website very difficult to navigate, No easy way to search a range of dates.


----------



## matbec (Feb 14, 2017)

lgreenspan said:


> I also find the new website very difficult to navigate, No easy way to search a range of dates.



I've been frustrated with the new UI too. I logged in this past Sunday, but quickly got lost and gave up!

Searching by a date range can be done, but minimum 2 steps:

On the new search screen, enter a location (e.g. Hawaii), but don't bother with a date, then click on "Search".
Once you get the results list, go to the left navigation column and enter your "Check-in Date Range", found immediately underneath the RCI awards filter. The problem with this is that you can't change the location.

To be able to change locations, here's how to do it in 3 steps:

On the new search screen, select a month for the date range (any month will do and don't bother with location) then click on "Search".
When the search results display, click on "Clear all filters", then select your actual date range.
The controls/filters to narrow the location are displayed across the top of the search results.
Unfortunately, the search results still take a long time to load. Ugh!

If someone has found a faster way, please share ... thanks!


----------



## lgreenspan (Feb 15, 2017)

At least for now when I login using Internet explorer I get the old website and when I login using Google Chrome I get the new format.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Feb 15, 2017)

Match on OGS - go to release it,  can give reason,  confirm it, get error message that you MUST give a reason.  Now the drop down works.

Trying to change an OGS:
      takes multiple tries to update room size.   I had to go from studio to 4 bedroom to be able to get the click on the 1 bedroom to work.

resort selection on OGS - won't update,  wont' remove,  just sits there.  When "save" gives errors on all the places that it wont' drop down.

So glad that they did an "upgrade "


----------



## Cheapseater (Feb 16, 2017)

Leave feedback to RCI by looking to feedback on side of screen. Very displeased with this change and the time it now takes and the fact that one cannot conduct favorites group searches any more. 

Sent feedback to RCI and awaiting reply.


----------



## theo (Feb 16, 2017)

Sounds like a new *Introduction to C*_*omputers* _class has begun its' homework assignment in the grade schools of Carmel, Indiana. 
We "bid goodbye to RCI" years ago, but it still just baffles me that RCI can't ever quite manage to get their web site act together.
It's absurd, really. After all, it's not like RCI is launching satellites or has any other complex enterprises to run or conduct.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm still not on the new system yet (weeks).     My page looks and works the same way it always does with the exception when drilling down a city say in New England there are a couple more clicks to open the full city list.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 20, 2017)

Just logged onto RCI on DH's Apple desktop.  What a disaster the new format is compared to the previous upgrade which had numerous drawbacks as well! I did send negative feedback to RCI via a link on their website.

What is interesting is that on my laptop pc about an hour ago, the older format was up & running. Was looking for a week prior to the one we have at Jensen Beach. It was easy to do a quick search for the dates needed and found a bargain week in  Poinciana Florida that will use up my hanging 8 TPUs with 1 to spare!


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 22, 2017)

What happened to my Favorite searches? I used that almost daily to see if there was anything new. I tried searching for Disney Saratoga Springs in Orlando with no luck and it recommended 2 resorts in India I might enjoy. Of all the so-called upgrades, this is the worst.


----------



## Kozman (Feb 22, 2017)

krj9999 said:


> All I can say is ugh.


 
RCI! Get this piece of junk off my computer. If it 's not broke don't fix it!


----------



## jackio (Feb 22, 2017)

It's  horrible.


----------



## dogfeet (Feb 23, 2017)

I am amazed at how RCI keeps on doing goofy things with their website.  Have they ever thought of talking to a group of owners to get good ideas of what the website should be like?  It appears not.


----------



## CMVer (Feb 23, 2017)

I used to search everyday for availability.  No more.  It's to much work. HATE, HATE, HATE the website now. Another reason why fewer owners are NOT using RCI and why inventory is way less.


----------



## philemer (Feb 23, 2017)

It's a work in progress. Let's give it a week & then restart the hate.  It is useless today.


----------



## Kozman (Feb 24, 2017)

They start out asking where do you want to go and when? I don't search that way because I'd say Sanibel in prime time but I know that is seldom available except to rent. I want to see all available in an area and when. Then I see what fits into my schedule. I don't want to go down a specific rabbit hole just to find it's empty. We need an opt out selection for this website.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 24, 2017)

Wow! It just switched over for me, and either I'm a total idiot, or the software stinks! Or more likely, a combination of both. Is the intent to push you into placing a request vs easy browsing for online trades?


----------



## jackio (Feb 24, 2017)

Kozman said:


> They start out asking where do you want to go and when? I don't search that way because I'd say Sanibel in prime time but I know that is seldom available except to rent. I want to see all available in an area and when. Then I see what fits into my schedule. I don't want to go down a specific rabbit hole just to find it's empty. We need an opt out selection for this website.


That is exactly how I feel


----------



## matbec (Feb 24, 2017)

Interesting ... a couple of days ago, I was seeing the new website. Today, I logged in and am seeing the old website. What's going on? It looks like they're doing some kind of test where they randomly present you with a version of the website. To what end, I'm not sure ... maybe they want to see which version gets more complaints?


----------



## klpca (Feb 24, 2017)

Kozman said:


> They start out asking where do you want to go and when? I don't search that way because I'd say Sanibel in prime time but I know that is seldom available except to rent. I want to see all available in an area and when. Then I see what fits into my schedule. I don't want to go down a specific rabbit hole just to find it's empty. We need an opt out selection for this website.


Maybe you already know this, but I thought I'd mention this in case you don't. You can just put in an entire region i.e. USA or Europe to see availability for more than one location.

Also, you can filter out AI using the advanced filters located on the left hand side beneath the search options (scroll all the way to the bottom).

Not a fan of the changes. Hopefully they can tweak it to make it more efficient to use.


----------



## Kozman (Feb 25, 2017)

klpca said:


> Maybe you already know this, but I thought I'd mention this in case you don't. You can just put in an entire region i.e. USA or Europe to see availability for more than one location.
> 
> Also, you can filter out AI using the advanced filters located on the left hand side beneath the search options (scroll all the way to the bottom).
> 
> Not a fan of the changes. Hopefully they can tweak it to make it more efficient to use.



Thanks....I noticed this after putzing with it for an hour and increasing my vocabulary.


----------



## youppi (Feb 25, 2017)

They changed the look but they improved nothing (they did the inverse). 

Search speed is still slow. 
We can't see more than 10 resorts at a time (we could select 25 in the past and I would like to see 50 or 100 per page to avoid clicking next page. I prefer scrolling). 
Favorites and signout button are not directly accessible like in the past (they are hidden in "my account" section and "my account" section is available only on the RCI home page). 
You can enter only 1 resort code in the search bar.
We must always click on more or show all to see all regions (they do the same think a couple of weeks/months ago in the old look and I was expected that they would fix it in the new look).


----------



## DaveHenry (Feb 25, 2017)

And don't bother trying to send them an email about the issue from the "Contact RCI" page.  It doesn't work.


----------



## suzanne (Feb 26, 2017)

I hate this new format. I liked the old way of searching.
Suzanne


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 1, 2017)

The new RCI look is horrible.  I cannot navigate through it, and I am using Google Chrome.  Hate it!


----------



## baf99 (Mar 1, 2017)

I mainly use Chrome and I still seem to be getting the old website. Unfortunately I can't search on a range of check-in dates because the calendar just comes up with only today's date selectable. I tried Edge and got the new site once and now it is showing the old version. I have to agree that entering a search is a pain on the new site but I could eventually enter a range of dates for my search--Thanks to Macbec, post 18. I just tried Internet Explorer and I see the new site again. I'm  not sure if it will stay, but I am curious. Has anyone else had the new version come and go like this? Also, has anyone figured out how to fix the search date problem in the old version? Thanks.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 1, 2017)

NOT AN IMPROVEMENT

Fill out the survey & give it bad reviews - and tell them why / with your email

Only being able to scan 10 resorts at a time per page , when the old site could do 25  is not better .


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 2, 2017)

And I even hated only being able to scan 25 resorts per page...why don't they offer more resorts per page?  Sheesh, it takes forever for them to load the next page.  It seems most online experiences I meet can manage an option of 'all' where you can continuously scroll the inventory.


----------



## Arnie (Mar 2, 2017)

I tried to get into the RCI thru Wyndham site. Appears to be down. Anyone else having this issue. Looking to book a few days in Orlando area.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 5, 2017)

I was getting the old site until today.  New site speed sucks.  Again my complaint is that Marketing is driving the look of these portals.  NOT actual users.  Hilton's new site is the same.  Looks pretty but if you have to actually use it to look for availability it sucks.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 5, 2017)

Ok, I take that back, it is even worse than I thought.  Functionality be damned, as long as it looks good.

No place to save a search, say what.  There is a way to see them, but no way to actually save one AFAICT
I put a unit on hold, it is gone from inventory and my TPU is being tied up, but I have NO holds. 
It is so slow to load search results. No way to change the number of resorts displayed per page
Unit information is so large, and takes up too much space on the page.  Each individual unit take up about 3/4 of an inch on my laptop screen.

Useless RCI, what were you thinking.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Mar 7, 2017)

This new rci format, like others say, is awful. I used to be able to use firefox to get the old version, not anymore. What use to take me a couple of minutes to search what I wanted, takes me 10 minutes and I still don't get what I want.  Hopefully they fix this soon!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 7, 2017)

Showed up on my PC just now (was on DH's Apple desktop a few weeks ago).  Guess what!  There are no RCI resorts in the state of IDAHO!!  What a piece of garbage!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 7, 2017)

I cannot get into RCI through the Club Wyndham portal AT ALL.  

This new RCI site is complete garbage.


----------



## Cheapseater (Mar 7, 2017)

REPEAL AND REPLACE!!!!!!!!!! 
Or simply go back to what we had.


----------



## bellesgirl (Mar 7, 2017)

This is unreal.  Last week I had the new horrible website and then the old version returned.  I thought they had come to their senses over at RCI. Celebration!! Now the garbage is back -both on Chrome and IE.  What are they thinking with this useless piece of junk?? I would say their web developers' design incompetence was unbelievable, but unfortunately I know that it is believable


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 8, 2017)

Anyone know of any "back doors" to be able to search quickly?  I may have found one by going to the Resort Directory, which offers listings ala the old format.  I then clicked on the "availability' link and at least could find that, in fact, RCI does have resorts in Idaho!

Too many steps, zero benefits with this new sucky system!!


----------



## bellesgirl (Mar 8, 2017)

Maybe when customers can't search for vacations, and therefore don't book anything and their revenues plummet, it will hit them that they have a problem.  Or their phone lines will  be tied up with people talking to vacation guides to do simple things that they used to do online.  Either way, more costs, less revenue for RCI. Today I couldn't even get into the system because of "technical difficulties".


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 9, 2017)

You can't even search by keyword, all it does is display a limited list of resorts with that name, NOT all resorts.  So if I want to check all Wyndhams, no can do.

Provide feedback that explains how much it sucks.  They have to know.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm truly amazed at how bad the update is.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 9, 2017)

I was trying to look at Mexico resorts without Mandatory All-Inclusive.  The option filter out those mandatory AI is gone.


----------



## youppi (Mar 9, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I was trying to look at Mexico resorts without Mandatory All-Inclusive.  The option filter out those mandatory AI is gone.


It is in the View advanced filters


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 9, 2017)

Thurs - March 9 - RCI  new website is still a piece of crap . 

It list all my offers in USD . Of course when you you view resorts it is in C$ . As usual it includes 
the excess mark up RCI charges Canadians ( over an above the exchange rate ) Seeing the offers in USD is just an insult - since they will not ( normally) let Canadians pay in USD even to a credit card .


----------



## happymum (Mar 10, 2017)

Add me to the incredibly frustrated list. So difficult and cumbersome to use.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Mar 10, 2017)

Now I even have the "new format" in Chrome......double ugh


----------



## Panina (Mar 10, 2017)

Everyone should put a complaint in.  I know it will probably will be ignored but without lots of complaints it definitely will be ignored.  

I got this standard reply from my complaint in writing.

Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.  Your RCI Weeks ID is xxxx-xxxxx.

We are sorry to learn of the difficulty you encountered with the new website and have forwarded your comments to the appropriate IT staff and management for review.

Thank you for choosing RCI.  

Kind Regards,

Jan G.
eCommerce Specialist


----------



## dundey (Mar 10, 2017)

This is the worst RCI "improvement" I have ever seen.  Why do they even bother.  Not only is the new site TERRIBLE, it has not been working correctly for the last 3 days.  Incredible.  I am sending them an email right now.


Panina said:


> Everyone should put a complaint in.  I know it will probably will be ignored but without lots of complaints it definitely will be ignored.
> 
> I got this standard reply from my complaint in writing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 10, 2017)

I added feedback on the site.  You can't do a keyword search that searches all of the inventory in that keyword.  Adding a keyword just results in a list of resorts, which then you have to pick each resort individually, you can't search all of say the Wyndham, or Hilton grand.  That is the most frustrating lack of functionality to me.


----------



## dickflaherty (Mar 11, 2017)

Just saw the new RCI site the other day; do not like it, do not want it,; ready to sell timeshare and just rent from TUG members.


----------



## pmorvan (Mar 11, 2017)

New RCI website is very difficult and not user friendly.  I called them today to complain about it and was told "you are the first person who has ever complained to me about it"  -  REALLY!  I emailed them on their feedback tab -  hope they hire some new, competent web employees....


----------



## not2creative (Mar 12, 2017)

I blasted them the first time I logged in.  There were bugs everywhere.  I told them whoever rolled this out without testing should be fired.  Not to mention the user interface is a disaster.   They have added some functionality to allow you to do the same search as before but it takes more clicks.  They didn't improve anything, no new features.  Usually, when a company puts out a new "skin" they add features.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes I know you could favorite a resort, (but I can only favorite 7 and I have hit my maximum)  but you could not save a search.   I found where you could display them, but there was NO option to save them.  I put that on feedback and a noticed a few days later, that the save a search function finally popped up. 

Now I don't know if feedback is working or if my feedback plus other had anything to do with it, but it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## philemer (Mar 13, 2017)

I started an Ongoing search last Friday and Sat. I got a match. I rejected it and found out yesterday that the 'system' canceled my OGS. Cute, heh? So last night I started an OGS again. I hope this doesn't happen every time I reject a match.


----------



## happymum (Mar 13, 2017)

I had the opposite problem from Philemer, my OGS kept matching to the same unit, even though it was specifically excluded from the search.


----------



## dcchris (Mar 16, 2017)

Well, I'm giving RCI a little more time on this website, along with myself.  I've found that I had to click on all of the top links and all of their options within those links to find things that I thought didn't exist anymore.  It's not too bad, now that I've called RCI five times and used every search feature link.  Favorites are there, along with the original search options in the original format.  There are some changes in those links that I haven't gotten used to but most everything seems to be there and more options within the advanced search features as well.  And it's still a work in progress, so I'm hopeful that it will become user friendly to me as I learn the new format.  I only own weeks so the points side may be way different and I can't speak to that.  My biggest issue is the Platinum Member Card.  I can't see much of an advantage for me with this.  On going Searches and holds are free with Platinum, but the cost is the same when you confirm the trade.  Only difference for me now is that I have to pre-pay the trade fee.  I get it back if I want to cancel. 3 travel agents confirmed that my ongoing searches are first come first served even against a Platinum members ongoing search.  I don't think the 300 points would be useful for me, but I would need to see how those points stack up against a rental car and hotel stays.  The upgrades to bigger units or another resort can't happen until you are inside of two weeks of your stay.  Not helpful to add another couple from Indiana to Hawaii.  They would not be able to make plans and get flights that soon.  An immediate upgrade option may sway me, but as of now, I don't see the value.

Chris


----------



## Panina (Mar 16, 2017)

My biggest complaint is how slow it is.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hooray!   I'm again able to search by Regions, then States, then areas again.

As stated and experienced, the RCI Weeks' new format is still a work in progress I guess.

Fortunately, I also have an RCI Points account.  I was having to search in Points to see if anything was available and then go to my Weeks account. It was too hard to try to search otherwise in Weeks.

The dates calendar is slow and "iffy".  Sometimes, it shows the available dates and sometimes it's just blank.

I'm crossing my fingers that they will keep improving the search feature by showing what months are available with inventory.  The way it is now, you either have to tap through the calendar or go into each individual resort to see if something is available in a particular month.

I am hopeful.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 16, 2017)

still NO keyword search, sucks


----------



## lgreenspan (Mar 26, 2017)

I keep waiting for the New website to improve but it doesnt. I used to search daily looking for that great vacation spot. Just to frustrating now.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 26, 2017)

I have been a fairly happy RCI user for 20 years, multiple exchanges per year - until now!! I have always searched and booked online. This recent website change, a.k.a. downgrade, is torture. 

I just made my first-ever deposit into II, for that reason. RCI, are you listening?


----------



## travs2 (Mar 26, 2017)

Family and friends consider me a very patient person and I think this one of my greatest strengths.  Having taught in the Ontario Community College educational system for thirty years I have had the experience of using this asset in helping students as they struggle to learn new concepts and skills.  However, this new RCI website has maxed out my patience level.  Since 1988 I have experienced and adapted to many many RCI format changes but this new one is driving me nuts.  There is no smooth transition from where one begins a search to where one ends up.  The dates never show up, the regions don't make any sense and eventually I just give up and exit the whole program. What were they "thinking"........or were they?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 26, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> Hooray!   I'm again able to search by Regions, then States, then areas again.
> 
> As stated and experienced, the RCI Weeks' new format is still a work in progress I guess.
> 
> ...


I am getting s little better at it / but max. 10 per page when the old one did 25 / - not an improvement

FYI - Read the thread in the Wyndham forum - Account review email { Acct .suspended }.... started last August 24
The common thread is that the Wyndham system has programming issues and has issues tracking points .

WHO owns RCI - Wyndham !!

**********

It is a long read -1646 posts - 121,425 views (March 24 2017) - and many owners
who were sent the letter by Wyndham in August 2016 ,  still cannot use , or fully use their account / even though MF are paid every month .


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 26, 2017)

Well, I noticed one improvement: when you can pay a flat fee without having to exchange it shows you the cost and the TPU so you can choose either.


----------



## DaveHenry (Mar 27, 2017)

The website isn't worth logging into.  There is no longer a way to give a list of resorts and searching for availability. 
I think that I'll start depositing my units to alternative companies.


----------



## Cheapseater (Apr 1, 2017)

I agree. I plan to use red week, TUG and other resources once my current membership expires. Just a sorry state of affairs dealing with RCI with the modified website but even more troubling has been the extremely poor attitude of the people who have responded from RCI.

 Clearly RCI is too small of a part of the mother ship! Reminds me of ESPN and network news, they are dying a fast death and remain in denial of the fact.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 1, 2017)

I withheld feedback to RCI until I gave it some time to try and get use to it.   I finally sent them my feedback yesterday.   I have 24 TPUs left with them.  I'm hoping to use them all up at once and won't put any future deposits with them, they will all go to II.  I will probably still keep a membership as I do use them for New England extra vacations from time to time since they have more inventory available.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 6, 2017)

I complained that I wanted a resort system search.  Because right now there is no way to search all all Hiltons.  Well low and behold.  Today I found a search populated for Hilton system, so maybe there are listing to feedback comments.

Edited to Note also found Wyndham and Worldmark.

Didn't look beyond that, but did notice there was no Disney system search.


----------



## CMVer (Apr 7, 2017)

I still don't like the new format, but while on our winter exchange adventure my laptop became unusable. I was forced to use my iPhone and the new format does work pretty well for that. I'll be back to my desktop soon and will no doubt hate it again.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 7, 2017)

What's the best way to send feedback? Does anyone ever get a reply or acknowledgement?

Maybe I'll waste - I mean spend - some time and send some.


----------



## bestresort (Apr 20, 2017)

A total cluster fxxk


----------



## Panina (Apr 20, 2017)

It slow on all devices, all operating systems, many glitches.  They aren't listening. Last week Hgvc still was using the old working way.


----------



## MLR (Apr 24, 2017)

I am not sure if this is the place to ask this question. I have a question about searches on RCI. Must I have a deposit FIRST before exchange vacations show up? I wanted to search first and then decide if I want to deposit my week when my TUG ad runs out. But I can't even see any exchange vacations. Only last call and extra. grrrrr. I even bit on their discounted 2 year renewal and am now thinking WHY???  Sorry if this is the wrong spot to post.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Apr 24, 2017)

MLR said:


> I am not sure if this is the place to ask this question. I have a question about searches on RCI. Must I have a deposit FIRST before exchange vacations show up? I wanted to search first and then decide if I want to deposit my week when my TUG ad runs out. But I can't even see any exchange vacations. Only last call and extra. grrrrr. I even bit on their discounted 2 year renewal and am now thinking WHY???  Sorry if this is the wrong spot to post.


I was having the same problems for the last month or so then yesterday the tpu exchange info started to show up again (like in the past). I didn't check today, But hopefully, they fixed the problem and the TPU exchange info will show up all the time.


----------



## Tokyoite (May 8, 2017)

Is it my imagination or is availability terrible for weeks exchanges? I am searching destinations that I have searched for for years, and I am searching next summer and next year end (2018). I feel that what is available is grim compared to a couple of years ago.


----------



## donnaval (May 8, 2017)

Yep, availability stinks.  And they know it - I received two different calls over the past couple of weeks practically begging me to deposit my weeks.  I'm doing all I can now to rent out the weeks I don't want to use rather than deposit.  It's a total pain in the butt to search on the new format, and now we have to pay even more if we want to make an exchange - wish I could divest myself of all my RCI timeshares.


----------



## stevio99 (May 9, 2017)

@MLR:  open a chat window and ask them to give you a "practice deposit".  They essentially give you 1 TPU (for free) and this allows you to see whats available for exchange (even though you won't have enough TPU to complete it)


----------



## Tokyoite (May 9, 2017)

donnaval said:


> Yep, availability stinks.  And they know it - I received two different calls over the past couple of weeks practically begging me to deposit my weeks.  I'm doing all I can now to rent out the weeks I don't want to use rather than deposit.  It's a total pain in the butt to search on the new format, and now we have to pay even more if we want to make an exchange - wish I could divest myself of all my RCI timeshares.



Thanks for the input. I am glad to hear that it is not just my imagination. I don't know what to do now. I live in Asia, so in theory DAE is a good option, but for years their availability has been far worse than that of RCI. Now that they both have horrible availability, what is a guy to do...


----------



## stevio99 (May 10, 2017)

Well, I am trying to make lemonade.

Seems best way to navigate is to favorite every search you might do, then access them from the home page (they are under "my account" which is the big person icon on the top right), as needed.

Also, you can access their mobile app from the desktop, which is much,much speedier but clunkier.  The address is: https://m.rci.com/rcimobile/

On the mobile site, you can't "find" any searches if you dont currently have the TPU for them.  This is a downside, but the website is markedly faster than the current RCI one.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 21, 2017)

They now give you 20 resorts per page vs the 10 when it first came online.  Also when you go to the next page on the list it no longer takes you to the bottom of the page.  Those were 2 of my big gripes.  Still would prefer 50 or all resorts that meet the search criteria rather than having to page through.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 21, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> They now give you 20 resorts per page vs the 10 when it first came online.  Also when you go to the next page on the list it no longer takes you to the bottom of the page.  Those were 2 of my big gripes.  Still would prefer 50 or all resorts that meet the search criteria rather than having to page through.



20 is definitely an improvement .

I also think " VIEW NEARBY RESORTS " is a useful addition that  I don't recall seeing on the old website .

There are also 2 ways to view (or eliminate) the size room / suite . You can filter  for your entire search / or filter once you are
viewing a particular property  . - useful to have both options.

Map Function is updated also - to full google map & street view function
If you click on : the  little street view "person / icon "and drag it onto the map-  then click on -" view on google map " - you can get a full screen map (street  view &  google map)..

*******
Incrementally - the RCI new website is improving & I am learning how to better navigate it .


----------



## Panina (May 21, 2017)

The date range still does not work, still have to look by month.


----------



## MLR (May 22, 2017)

stevio99 said:


> @MLR:  open a chat window and ask them to give you a "practice deposit".  They essentially give you 1 TPU (for free) and this allows you to see whats available for exchange (even though you won't have enough TPU to complete it)



Thanks for the suggestion. I will try it when I have a LOT of time to play around. :0/  Has RCI's website always been like that - that you HAD to have TPU with RCI BEFORE you could search exchanges? I can't remember. It has only been the last couple years that I have had not TPU's with them.  

That still does not address the problem of persons who are 'undecided' about depositing. If I don't know *what I can get with my deposit* - why would I want to deposit my Hawaii week when it could possibly only net me a week in Branson? 

Since we are older now (that is a bummer, ha!) and have Medicare - going to MX or anywhere out of the country stinks. We have to buy Med Ins and MedEvac and that bumps things way up there. Sure, we could gamble and hope nothing happens -But would hate to have to have my kids pay to bring me home in an emergency. :0(  

So, I would like to be able to search other exchanges in Hawaii, CA, etc. PRIOR to depositing my week just to make sure I can go somewhere else just as nice. It's the pits. And RCI should make it EASY to do this - no hard.

Thanks for all the tips though. Appreciate all the things I learn here on TUG. :0)


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 22, 2017)

Bump - so It is next to " New Club Wyndham  Website"  -thread / for a bit
for those of us who are recent post junkies


----------



## crf450x (May 25, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> They now give you 20 resorts per page vs the 10 when it first came online.  Also when you go to the next page on the list it no longer takes you to the bottom of the page.  Those were 2 of my big gripes.  Still would prefer 50 or all resorts that meet the search criteria rather than having to page through.



RCI Back to listing only 10 per page...

Worst thing about RCI is that when you combine deposits they make the expiration one year from the combine date, eventhough some of the deposits I am combining do not expire for another 2+ years...This stinks..


----------



## dominidude (Jul 13, 2017)

just wondering, is there a way to search multiple resorts at once like before?
I want to look at these four resorts BQT, OCB, OCI, ATM.
It seems that now I'm only able to search one resort at a time, is that right?


----------



## montygz (Jul 13, 2017)

dominidude said:


> just wondering, is there a way to search multiple resorts at once like before?
> I want to look at these four resorts BQT, OCB, OCI, ATM.
> It seems that now I'm only able to search one resort at a time, is that right?


I have several resorts set under "my favorites" and you can search them via date range.


----------



## humsor (Aug 12, 2017)

I was noticing that the list of available exchanges was shrinking each time I logged on.  Then just recently I noticed that while I can see 'rentals' far in the future, there was 0 available 'exchanges' available after March 2018.  I checked my deposits, and my last exchange expires in March 2018.  With previous website versions, I was able to search for availability even if I couldn't make the exchange.  Am I missing something, or am I now restricted to searching availability within the exchange range of my deposits only?  Anyone else notice this?  Is there a way to search not against a deposit?

PS, 100% agree that this is a downgrade.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 12, 2017)

I am pretty sure you always had to have at least 1 tpu available for the dates you were searching.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 12, 2017)

They've always limited searches to the expiration dates of your deposits.  So if all of your deposits expire by March 2018, you wouldn't be able to see available exchanges beyond March 2018.  (Darn it!   )


----------

